# ACS June 2018



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Starting this thread for ACS related discussions and for member who are applying for ACS assessment in June 2018. 

I am going to submit my ACS assessment max by 8th June'18. :fingerscrossed:

Regards
Ankur

Assumed Points:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313 
Partner Skill - 5
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18

*Total - 189(75), 190(80)*

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*ACS Submitted*

Submitted ACS for my wife on 6th June with the following document name.

1. Passport.pdf
2. Qualification_Document_1.pdf
3. Qualification_Document_2.pdf
4. Experience_Letter.pdf

We have a name change statutory declaration as well but there was no option to attach it, hence contacted ACS assessment team at [email protected] to help us with that. Kindly provide your knowledge on the same.

Current Status: In Progress - Currently with Case Officer


Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18

*Spouse:*
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

"Submitted ACS for my wife on 6th June with the following document name.

1. Passport.pdf
2. Qualification_Document_1.pdf
3. Qualification_Document_2.pdf
4. Experience_Letter.pdf

We have a name change statutory declaration as well but there was no option to attach it, hence contacted to help us with that. Kindly provide your knowledge on the same.

Current Status: In Progress - Currently with Case Officer"

Hi Ankur,

I read through some of your posts and replies regarding name change affidavit for spouse due to inconsistency of name on various key documents.
Can you elaborate the process you adopted to make and submit it to ACS?

My points break up is as follows

Age: 25

English: 10 IELTS (L8, R8.5, W7.5, S7.5)/ Targeting 20 post PTE-A soon

Experience: 15 (Provided ACS deducts only 2 years)

Qualifications: 15

Partner Skill: 5 (On some OL and competent english)

Total points: 70


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> "Submitted ACS for my wife on 6th June with the following document name.
> 
> 1. Passport.pdf
> 2. Qualification_Document_1.pdf
> ...




Hi,

My Wife had a name change in 2015 due to name inconsistency in Passport, Aadhar card, company details & Educational certificates so we got an affidavit created to update all inconsistency in name to new one. To support the same, we had to get a gazette done and published the name change in local newspaper. Based on this, name on passport, aadhar card, DL, etc.. was updated but name in Educational certificates and company reference letter/payslips/other docs is old. So we had to submit the affidavit for name change along with the other required document in ACS application.

I hope the above information will help you. 

Regards
Ankur


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Wife had a name change in 2015 due to name inconsistency in Passport, Aadhar card, company details & Educational certificates so we got an affidavit created to update all inconsistency in name to new one. To support the same, we had to get a gazette done and published the name change in local newspaper. Based on this, name on passport, aadhar card, DL, etc.. was updated but name in Educational certificates and company reference letter/payslips/other docs is old. So we had to submit the affidavit for name change along with the other required document in ACS application.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ankur for your prompt and detailed response, really appreciate it ! 

Did you by any chance submit SDs for proving experience to ACS? If yes, were those created on a bond paper and of what value ?

Thanks in advance.

My points break up is as follows

Age: 25

English: 10 IELTS (L8, R8.5, W7.5, S7.5)/ Targeting 20 post PTE-A soon

Experience: 15 (Provided ACS deducts only 2 years)

Qualifications: 15

Partner Skill: 5 (On some OL and competent english)

Total points: 70


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Thanks Ankur for your prompt and detailed response, really appreciate it !
> 
> Did you by any chance submit SDs for proving experience to ACS? If yes, were those created on a bond paper and of what value ?
> 
> ...


Yes, I have to submit my own SD by tomorrow. It's a 100 rupees e-stamp paper. Can be obtained from any notary or advocate.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Yes, I have to submit my own SD by tomorrow. It's a 100 rupees e-stamp paper. Can be obtained from any notary or advocate.


Thanks once again, your responses will help me forward with clarity now.

Best regards


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*ACS Status - With Assessor*

Finally, all documents were uploaded in the application and received the mail from CO that she has submitted the application. Current Status - With Assessor. Application process time is approximately 10-12 weeks.
Hoping to get +ve result by end of July'18. :fingerscrossed:

Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Main Applicant:
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18

Spouse:
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18


----------



## Harshlfc (Jun 8, 2018)

No one here in Pune have a seal of "Certified True copy of Original". They only have "True Copy" seal. I want to know is it ok if the text is only "True Copy"?

If anyone from Pune know any officer who has the seal "Certified True Copy Of Original" then please do let me know

Thanks in advance.


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Harshlfc said:


> No one here in Pune have a seal of "Certified True copy of Original". They only have "True Copy" seal. I want to know is it ok if the text is only "True Copy"?
> 
> If anyone from Pune know any officer who has the seal "Certified True Copy Of Original" then please do let me know
> 
> Thanks in advance.


That should work I guess. For me the stamp had "ATTESTED" on it.


----------



## ImmiLove (Jun 8, 2018)

hi everyone!

My occupation is SW Engineer.

i am arranging my docs for ACS. expecting to complete in couple of weeks (say around 22 June).

Should i go ahead and apply for ACS around 22 June or wait for new policy? Are we expecting any change regarding SW Eng occupation from July?

Thanks.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

ImmiLove said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> My occupation is SW Engineer.
> 
> ...


As of now there is no news on changes in SW Engg occupation. You can submit the application in June as ACS now a days taking more than 8 weeks of time to provide the assessment report.

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Submitted Skills Assessment today for ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST with reference letter for R&R from past and current employers for experience, provided degree and mark sheets towards qualification. All documents are duly certified inline with the guidelines from ACS.

Expecting a positive assessment by the end of August. Received email confirmation stating a processing time of 6-8 weeks and the application dashboard says 10-12 weeks.


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

*Partner Skill*

If using partner skills does the partner(apart from the main applicant) also need to take the exam? When i called up the immigration department, they said the partner english is not relevant. School/College certificate is enough. Please clarify .


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

sowmyaa83 said:


> If using partner skills does the partner(apart from the main applicant) also need to take the exam? When i called up the immigration department, they said the partner english is not relevant. School/College certificate is enough. Please clarify .


As the DHA clarified, there is no need for the partner to appear for a language test.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sowmyaa83 said:


> If using partner skills does the partner(apart from the main applicant) also need to take the exam? When i called up the immigration department, they said the partner english is not relevant. School/College certificate is enough. Please clarify .


I do not know whom you talked to in the department and what you conveyed to him

By using partner skills, I am presuming you are claiming 5 partner points

If you are claiming points for partner skills, then he has to take an English test and get a competent result
There is no exemption whatsoever under any circumstances 

English test can be bypassed only for functional English , I.e. when no spouse points are being claimed 
Only then can you get away with school college certificate only

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> As the DHA clarified, there is no need for the partner to appear for a language test.


Please be careful when giving out information 

A wrong information where points are involved can be lethal for the applicant 

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Please be careful when giving out information
> 
> A wrong information where points are involved can be lethal for the applicant
> 
> Cheers


My apologies, I stand corrected if the query was regarding claiming partner points. 
But based on what I read about DHA response, I presumed that its not about claiming points rather addition of secondary applicant in general.

Unless the partner holds a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland he automatically qualifies for having*competent English. The only method to prove Competent English is through a english test.


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey guys,

I am new joinee here.
I am Indian National based out of in US. I have partial work experience in India and partial in US.
Offcourse as with most of the people out there I cant provide RnR letter on company letter head. So going thru route of SD.

I have the true copied SDs. For payslips I am not getting anyone who agree to true copy my payslips. Could some one please help me understand how to get this done.

-thanks


----------



## manohards (Jul 13, 2018)

*ACS Query 2018*

Hi ,

I have submitted ACS on 31st May 2018 and I got results today(6 weeks 2 days).

My experience count is after July 2015 (deducting 4 yrs, ECE).

ACS Result:
Employer 1: 07/11 - 01/14 - 2 years 6 months

Employer 1: 01/14 - 01/18 - 4 years 0 months

Employer 1: 01/18 - 05/18 - 0 years 5 months

Can anyone suggest me when should I go for another ACS submission for that I complete 3 years of experience?

What should be the mode- Review ACS or again submit a fresh application?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manohards said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have submitted ACS on 31st May 2018 and I got results today(6 weeks 2 days).
> 
> ...



What is the Anzsco code you applied,for ?

Cheers


----------



## neo-the-one (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi

Has anyone who has applied for ACS assessment in June got result already? The remark on ACS website says it takes 10-12 weeks so it is unlikely. But if anyone has got the result it would be nice to know that the process is indeed quick.

Thanks and Regards,
neo-the-one


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

neo-the-one said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone who has applied for ACS assessment in June got result already? The remark on ACS website says it takes 10-12 weeks so it is unlikely. But if anyone has got the result it would be nice to know that the process is indeed quick.
> 
> ...


Post #20 on this thread says he got result after applying on 31 May, so someone would have received results after applying in early June.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

neo-the-one said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone who has applied for ACS assessment in June got result already? The remark on ACS website says it takes 10-12 weeks so it is unlikely. But if anyone has got the result it would be nice to know that the process is indeed quick.
> 
> ...


Not yet. Applied on 6th June.


----------



## manohards (Jul 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> What is the Anzsco code you applied,for ?
> 
> Cheers


I have applied for Analyst Programmer 261311.


----------



## manohards (Jul 13, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Post #20 on this thread says he got result after applying on 31 May, so someone would have received results after applying in early June.


Please don't get waste your time searching for people/websites.. I have seen couple of cases including mine. I am 100 % sure it takes 6 weeks minimum now and your results will appear on 7th Week. So just sit tight. 

Hope it helps.

Thanks


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

for my case..7th week has started then..i am hoping to get the results in this week


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Any early June folks got their outcomes ?


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

not yet...


----------



## Cuti (Jul 18, 2018)

Applied 1st Jun 2018 and yet to receive result.


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Applied 7th June and haven't received results yet...


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Same here, I applied on 6th June. As per my analysis, ACS is nowadays taking 45-50 days to provide the results.


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

HI Everyone,

My ACS Report will expire soon by September 2018, I am planning to start renew procedures from now,

My Question did renewal take same long time like who applying for first time ACS or less? any body faced same case or have clue about such case?


----------



## Cuti (Jul 18, 2018)

I received my ACS result today. I applied on Jun 1st 2018.

Can any one help me how much total is considered as skilled years. As my experience starts from Mar 2007. but in the result it is mentioned as below. I thought I would be getting more than 8yrs as my discipline is B.Tech IT.

The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/07 - 06/11 – 4 year(s) 3 month(s)

Dates: 06/11 - 09/12 – 1 year(s) 3 month(s)

Dates: 11/12 - 06/15 – 2 year(s) 7 month(s)

Dates: 07/15 - 06/16 – 1 year(s) 0 month(s)

Dates: 07/16 - 04/18 – 1 year(s) 9 month(s)


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Cuti said:


> I received my ACS result today. I applied on Jun 1st 2018.
> 
> Can any one help me how much total is considered as skilled years. As my experience starts from Mar 2007. but in the result it is mentioned as below. I thought I would be getting more than 8yrs as my discipline is B.Tech IT.
> 
> ...


Hi Cuti,

In the EOI, you can mark experience until 31st May 2010 as Not relevant (you will have to split first company experience). From 1st June 2010, you can mark experience as relevant.

Now i can see there is a small gap in your employment (couple of months), so when you will enter exact dates in EOI, you will get to know how much experience you are getting. My guess is it would be 2-3 months and you will reach 8 years mark and will get 15 points for experience.

Cheers.


----------



## Cuti (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks Ajay.

If i submit my EOI after 2-3 months, Will I achieve the 8yrs mark ?

I just tried to fill the EOI with 1st Apr 2010 for 1st employment and current employment end date as null. I can see the points are considered for 8yrs.


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

My husband applied on 3rd june, he got his +ve results today morning.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Cuti said:


> Thanks Ajay.
> 
> If i submit my EOI after 2-3 months, Will I achieve the 8yrs mark ?
> 
> I just tried to fill the EOI with 1st Apr 2010 for 1st employment and current employment end date as null. I can see the points are considered for 8yrs.


Did you mark everything before 31st May as Non relevant?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuti (Jul 18, 2018)

I filled only from April 1st 2010 as relavant. I havent filled anything before that.

I think i need to wait until Sep 1st to submit the EOI to consider the full points.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all,

My hubby has submitted for ACS RPL early this month under 261112 code. My query is regarding spouse points. Below is a background of my qualification and work exp. Please let me know is there if we could claim 5 points with my qualification/exp.

I did my B.Tech BioTechnology - passed out in 2009

I have 3 years of wok exp as L2 support executive - 2009 Aug - 2012 Jun.

I have break of 2yrs - did my full time PGDM (Post Graduate Diploma in management) from a B-school - Jun 2012 to Mar 2014

I joined as a BA in May 2014 and am continuing in the same role in the same organization.

In total I have 7 yrs of work experience. 

Is there a way to claim partner points with this kind of experience with a break.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My hubby has submitted for ACS RPL early this month under 261112 code. My query is regarding spouse points. Below is a background of my qualification and work exp. Please let me know is there if we could claim 5 points with my qualification/exp.
> 
> ...


Check this link to figure if the nomination code for you and your spouse is on the same occupation list.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl

If nominated code for both are on MLTSSL then your spouse can claim 5 partner points in 189. If your spouse has his occupation code on MLTSSL and your code is on STSOL for the nominated occupation then 5 points can be claimed under 189 only.
*Provided the partner gets a positive skills assessment, can prove that he/she has competent english and under the age of 45.*

Presuming the role in both the jobs will be closely related to the nominated code for skills assessment you should get a positive skills assessment.The break doesn't matter. Even you will have to go RPL route since your degree is non -ict and you will nominate an ict code for skills assessment.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Submitted for spouse assessment today under 261314 - SW TESTER:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

smanikandan1987 said:


> Applied 7th June and haven't received results yet...


don't expect it any sooner than 45-50 days 
I've applied in May and got it after 48 days


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello all,

Have a quick q. 

Your Bachelor of Technology from Cochin University of Science and Technology completed May 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
The following employment after December 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analysts) of the ANZSCO Code.

This is what my assesment says. I am in a slight confusion. if i submit EOI today, how many years of experience could i claim?

Thanks,
Sowmya


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sowmyaa83 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Have a quick q.
> 
> ...


You can claim points for experience only from 1st January 2014

If you have worked non stop after that then also you will get only 4 years experience and so 5 points
You can bump upto 10 in jan next year

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

When applying for visa, do we need to send only ACS certificate and related experience letters OR all the document that were sent to ACS e.g. salary slips, bank statements and personal statutory declaration etc?


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Need help regarding the ACS assessment*

HI Guys,

I am planing for ACS assessment. My wife has MCA qualification and almost 3 yrs experience. 

Detail of education-

Bachelor In Art- 2010 regular 
Post graduation Diploma in Computer Applications- 2011 Distance
Master in science- 2012 Distance (Lateral Entery)
Master Computer Application - 2013 distance (Lateral Entry)

Detail of experience-

1st job 2013Dec to 2014 Dec
2nd job 2015 April to 2015 September (3Months leave for baby) 
2016 Feb to 2016 Dec 
2017 june to current

Below are suitable skill code for assessment 
Software Engineer 
Analysts Programmer

My queries are
1. Is there any problem with distance and lateral entry education while assessment?
2. Will qualification be considered ICT major?
3. From 2012 to 2013 my wife did job and study simultaneously. Which document should I send experience or education document? 
4. The salary package was not so high, does this lead to negative impact? 
Waiting for your reply.

Regards
Anand


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

47th day of waiting for ACS result, still no updates.

Regards
Ankur


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

anand797 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> My queries are
> 1. Is there any problem with distance and lateral entry education while assessment?
> ...


Distance learning diploma cannot be of any use.
Salary is no concern to ACS.
What role she was working in is not mentioned.
You can use anzscosearch.com to identify her working code.
If you are getting her assessed for extra points than you will have to go through RPL route that too is debatable.

Can be of this much help only.
Seniors can make amendment.


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.

Sorry, but I cannot understand.

"Distance learning diploma cannot be of any use."

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anand797 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Sorry, but I cannot understand.
> 
> ...


It means that it will not be recognised as a valid education by ACS
You will not get any points for the same
You will be treated at par with an applicant who did not do any of these diplomas

Cheers


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> 47th day of waiting for ACS result, still no updates.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


Same here.. i applied on 4th June. My husband applied on 3rd June, and he got the results on Friday.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

rajniwalia said:


> Same here. I applied on 4th June. My husband applied on 3rd June, and he got the results on Friday.


Your husband got it in exact 47 days however in your case its 49th day and still no updates. Few of my friends got it in 45 days (2 months back) and I am still waiting on the 47th day. My wife's ACS was submitted on 12th June, so it will take another 6-10 more days from today to get her result. 

Waiting for ACS is testing my patience. 

Regards
Ankur


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> Your husband got it in exact 47 days however in your case its 49th day and still no updates. Few of my friends got it in 45 days (2 months back) and I am still waiting on the 47th day. My wife's ACS was submitted on 12th June, so it will take another 6-10 more days from today to get her result.
> 
> Waiting for ACS is testing my patience.
> 
> ...


guys, it varies, depending on the assessor.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It means that it will not be recognised as a valid education by ACS
> You will not get any points for the same
> You will be treated at par with an applicant who did not do any of these diplomas
> 
> Cheers


When applying for visa, do we need to send only ACS certificate and related experience letters OR all the document that were sent to ACS e.g. salary slips, bank statements and personal statutory declaration etc?


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

She did Bachelor of Arts 3yrs (Regular)
Post Graduation Diploma in Computer Science 1 year (Distance)
Master in science 1 year (Distance)
From Punjab Technical University 

All the above education will be considered not recognized?



Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

babajee said:


> When applying for visa, do we need to send only ACS certificate and related experience letters OR all the document that were sent to ACS e.g. salary slips, bank statements and personal statutory declaration etc?


depends, if you are claiming points, then you need to upload as much evidence as possible


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

curious_abt85 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new joinee here.
> I am Indian National based out of in US. I have partial work experience in India and partial in US.
> ...


if its e-payslips, it should be fine without... if you still need MARA agent can certify it, search on MARA web-site, in your local AREA in the US, then chat with MARA if there any in your area.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> When applying for visa, do we need to send only ACS certificate and related experience letters OR all the document that were sent to ACS e.g. salary slips, bank statements and personal statutory declaration etc?


You need not send so many documents to ACS
See their list and upload only those documents advised by them

Now coming to your question, I uploaded the complete set of documents I submitted for skills assessment by merging them in 1 file

Cheers


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It means that it will not be recognised as a valid education by ACS
> You will not get any points for the same
> You will be treated at par with an applicant who did not do any of these diplomas
> 
> Cheers


She did Bachelor of Arts 3yrs (Regular)
Post Graduation Diploma in Computer Science 1 year (Distance)
Master in science 1 year (Distance)
From Punjab Technical University 

So all the above education will be considered not recognized?

Please reply



Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anand797 said:


> She did Bachelor of Arts 3yrs (Regular)
> Post Graduation Diploma in Computer Science 1 year (Distance)
> Master in science 1 year (Distance)
> From Punjab Technical University
> ...


Bachelor of Arts would have been recognised but it’s not ICT, so that will also not be recognised 

Cheers


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Bachelor of Arts would have been recognised but it’s not ICT, so that will also not be recognised
> 
> Cheers


And what about Master of Science. 




Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anand797 said:


> And what about Master of Science.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Distance learning boss
Not a full,time course, so not recognised 
She has only done BA as full time from what I understand 

Cheers


----------



## anandkumarsoore (Jul 23, 2018)

*Anzsco code to apply for ACS application*

Hi,

Looking for the suitable Anzsco code to apply for ACS application. Below are my details :

Main Applicant:
Age - 33yrs (25 points)
Edu - B.Sc (Electronics) & MCA(Computer Applications) (15 points)
Exp - 11 years (15 points)
PTE - Yet to sit

Can anyone please suggest the suitable code to apply for? I am confused between 261313 & 261399.
Also please let me know if the points assigned meet the respective criteria.



Thanks,
Anandkumar S


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anandkumarsoore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for the suitable Anzsco code to apply for ACS application. Below are my details :
> 
> ...


Give details of your 11 years experience 

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

anandkumarsoore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for the suitable Anzsco code to apply for ACS application. Below are my details :
> 
> ...



Share a brief detail of your roles & responsibilities. After MCA what kind of work you have doing, then it will be easy for forum experts to help you with the requested information.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anand797 said:


> She did Bachelor of Arts 3yrs (Regular)
> Post Graduation Diploma in Computer Science 1 year (Distance)
> Master in science 1 year (Distance)
> From Punjab Technical University
> ...


Masters in science of what?


----------



## divyamahe25 (Jul 23, 2018)

I am an Mechanical engineer with 13 years of experience in software industry outside Australia and 1 year experience in Australia. Am planning to apply for acs evaluation for software engineer code.

Can anyone let me know how many years of experience will be deducted for me


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Waiting for ACS result!!*



ankur14 said:


> 47th day of waiting for ACS result, still no updates.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


*Main Applicant: Day 48th still no sign of ACS result or CO contact.*
1 employment with RnR
2 Educations - BCA + MCA.
The only complication we can think of is the name discrepancy in different documents but that is also covered by providing the name change affidavit.

Why are they taking so long to release the results? 

*Dependent: Day 42nd still no sign of ACS result or CO contact.*
2 employments till Jan 2018 with 1 RnR & 1 SD
1 education - B.tech
No other complication but still no updates. 

Regards
Ankur


Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> *Main Applicant: Day 48th still no sign of ACS result or CO contact.*
> 1 employment
> 2 Educations - BCA + MCA.
> The only complication we can think of is the name discrepancy in different documents but that is also covered by providing the name change affidavit.
> ...


Hi Ankur,

Recent trends have been 45-50 days, you haven't crossed that yet.
Generally, ACS CO will contact you in first phase itself (initial couple of days) when they check if documents are as expected or not and then they will move to assessment state.
Lastly ACS is just a trailer, picture to 189 ke wait mein dekhne ko milegi 

Cheers.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> ankur14 said:
> 
> 
> > 47th day of waiting for ACS result, still no updates.
> ...


It comes between 7th to 9th week usually. But your mail and portal says 12 weeks. So wait and not be worried you can get it anytime now.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> Recent trends have been 45-50 days, you haven't crossed that yet.
> Generally, ACS CO will contact you in first phase itself (initial couple of days) when they check if documents are as expected or not and then they will move to assessment state.
> ...


Yeah, Ajay but getting impatient as wrong thoughts of ACS rejections are overpowering my mind.

I have been following all 189 & 190 EOI+visa grant groups and I can see how people are reacting to different assumptions from Iscah and how they are feeling after waiting for so long and still not getting that ray of hope to get their grant in this month.

Praying for all waiting(Dec-17 till date) Expatian's and hoping that Aussie aspirants like me and others will get their grant mail soon. 

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Yeah, Ajay but getting impatient as wrong thoughts of ACS rejections are overpowering my mind.
> 
> I have been following all 189 & 190 EOI+visa grant groups and I can see how people are reacting to different assumptions from Iscah and how they are feeling after waiting for so long and still not getting that ray of hope to get their grant in this month.
> 
> ...


It's a human nature to worry.
I would say just don't, long ACS wait does not mean any negative outcome at all.

I also saw posts from people who are waiting for grants, it is hard but we all knew about the timeline when we started the process. I have committed to myself to pickup a new XBOX game, probably far cry 5 after lodging the VISA 

My best wishes to you and you wife for positive assesment and yeah, my wife's ACS is also due, i am guessing it will come this/next week. We submitted on 10th-June.

Cheers.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> It's a human nature to worry.
> I would say just don't, long ACS wait does not mean any negative outcome at all.
> 
> I also saw posts from people who are waiting for grants, it is hard but we all knew about the timeline when we started the process. I have committed to myself to pickup a new XBOX game, probably far cry 5 after lodging the VISA
> ...


Thanks, mate. I think I need to have a new hobby instead refreshing ACS dashboard page. Anyway, the moment we'll submit our EOI, we will go for a trip to have some relaxed time. 

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

Is here any1 who has submitted ACS on 4th June... mine is stii with accessir. 50 day +


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Little concerned right now, just realize that my wife's name in ACS dashboard is having Miss as title and not Mrs. I am not sure if I have put this information or ACS did it automatically! Will there be any issue in EOI or visa processing due to the title in the name? 

If I update the profile to have Mrs. as title, will there be further delay in ACS result? We are already on the 49th Day and still no update from ACS. 

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Little concerned right now, just realize that my wife's name in ACS dashboard is having Miss as title and not Mrs. I am not sure if I have put this information or ACS did it automatically! Will there be any issue in EOI or visa processing due to the title in the name?
> 
> If I update the profile to have Mrs. as title, will there be further delay in ACS result? We are already on the 49th Day and still no update from ACS.
> 
> ...


No issues

You are getting paranoid
(But good to be paranoid when it comes to Immigration)

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> Thanks, mate. I think I need to have a new hobby instead refreshing ACS dashboard page. Anyway, the moment we'll submit our EOI, we will go for a trip to have some relaxed time.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> ...


ACs is just the first step...  hobby is a good thing to have while on immigration journey.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No issues
> 
> You are getting paranoid
> (But good to be paranoid when it comes to Immigration)
> ...


When your visa processing was in progress, were you not going crazy?
If not, what was your mantra to keep yourself calm?

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> When your visa processing was in progress, were you not going crazy?
> If not, what was your mantra to keep yourself calm?
> 
> Regards
> ...


My grant was processed in 15 days
It was blink and miss sort of affair 
Moreover I got no benefit of the pr.. only my company as they stopped paying the 457 levy
For me it was life as usual 
I also didn’t have any charm as this was my 3rd pr 

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> My grant was processed in 15 days
> It was blink and miss
> Moreover I got no benefit of the pr.. only my company as they stopped paying the 457 levy
> 
> Cheers


15 days between Visa Lodged and grant. What about the time for PTE prep or skill assessment?
Lol, you helped your company to save money, that's a good job you did by getting PR! 
I thought there are a lot of benefits for PR holders which are not available for work visa holders. 

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

rajniwalia said:


> Is here any1 who has submitted ACS on 4th June... mine is stii with accessir. 50 day +


We submitted on 6th(wife) & 12th(mine) June, no updates yet. ACS nowadays taking more time than usual 45-50 days. 

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> 15 days between Visa Lodged and grant. What about the time for PTE prep or skill assessment?
> Lol, you helped your company to save money, that's a good job you did by getting PR!
> I thought there are a lot of benefits for PR holders which are not available for work visa holders.
> 
> ...


Completed my PTE study in 2 days as I was relocated to Australia earlier then I had planned

Got my skills assessment in a month
A month for the invite from lodge of the EOI


No additional benefits I could find except the burden of paying medical levy surcharge also

My complete timeline was in my signature but I removed it on popular demand as it was creating nightmares for others

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Completed my PTE study in 2 days as I was relocated to Australia earlier then I had planned
> 
> Got my skills assessment in a month
> A month for the invite from lodge of the EOI
> ...


Wow! You are super lucky in terms of getting your PR. I reckon you haven't spent hardly 2 months to get the grant. 

*
My complete timeline was in my signature but I removed it on popular demand as it was creating nightmares for others* Lol! 

I like your attitude and your thinking of helping all newcomers like me on this forum. Keep up the good work bro! Hope to meet you soon in Australia (if you don't relocate to any other country  ) 

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Wow! You are super lucky in terms of getting your PR. I reckon you haven't spent hardly 2 months to get the grant.
> 
> *
> My complete timeline was in my signature but I removed it on popular demand as it was creating nightmares for others* Lol!
> ...


It was more like 3 months

My parents relocated to 11 cities and I presume I am also destined for the same

Cheers


----------



## sejaldabke (Jul 3, 2018)

I received positive ACS report, submitted on 6th June for business analyst, preparing for PTE scheduled on 6th August


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

My ACS Report will expire soon by September 2018, I am planning to start renew procedures from now,

My Question did renewal take same long time like who applying for first time ACS or less? any body faced same case or have clue about such case?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

tofy79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ACS Report will expire soon by September 2018, I am planning to start renew procedures from now,
> 
> My Question did renewal take same long time like who applying for first time ACS or less? any body faced same case or have clue about such case?


No first-hand experience with reassessment but if not much have changed since last assessment then I am guessing it should be much quicker.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Received my ACS result (+ve) today. Still waiting for my wife's ACS result.

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Result - Positive (12th June'18 - 26th July'18 --> 44 days)


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Received my ACS result (+ve) today. Still waiting for my wife's ACS result.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> ...


Good to see you getting expected results. Best wishes for the next steps.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> We submitted on 6th(wife) & 12th(mine) June, no updates yet. ACS nowadays taking more time than usual 45-50 days.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> ...


it is the trend, during the end of FY and beginning of new one they slow down. I am sure you will hear soon.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello All,

Need your inputs regarding the roles and responsibility letters from the organization.

1. What points do you consider while preparing your RnR letter.
2. Do you mention only the current RnR or consolidate all the experience and then prepare the points.
3. On an average, how many points do you write in your RnR letter.
4. Is it okay to write RnR related to more than one role in the letter or should we restrict them to the nominated role for assessment?
5. I heard that we can also apply for more than 1 ANZSCO for skills assessment. If yes, can a person be suitable for more than 1 ANZSCO if his RnR are suitable for more than one role?

I am preparing the documents for the assessment hence need your inputs for the same.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need your inputs regarding the roles and responsibility letters from the organization.
> 
> ...


1-3. To be honest, not in a single company i was allowed to choose what they wrote, these are standard letters issued by companies... 
4. Two options, write consolidated or some do for each role. 
5. True, yes.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 1-3. To be honest, not in a single company i was allowed to choose what they wrote, these are standard letters issued by companies...
> 4. Two options, write consolidated or some do for each role.
> 5. True, yes.


In my company, they have asked me to send them the roles and responsibilities. Once I send them, they will give the letter post approval from my manager.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Can a person having bachelors degree and masters degree in computer science get skill assessment without any experience? just need to claim five points for wife.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amandeepkaur said:


> Can a person having bachelors degree and masters degree in computer science get skill assessment without any experience? just need to claim five points for wife.


I have not come across any case where ACS has given positive assessments without at least 2 years experience for a degree from india

Cheers


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I have not come across any case where ACS has given positive assessments without at least 2 years experience for a degree from india
> 
> Cheers


you mean to say that work experience is not mandatory ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amandeepkaur said:


> you mean to say that work experience is not mandatory ?


How did you reach that conclusion?

Did you read my reply carefully?

If you are talking technical, then , if you have an Australian degree , then most likely you can be assessed positive without experience also

Cheers


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> How did you reach that conclusion?
> 
> Did you read my reply carefully?
> 
> Cheers


You read your answer. I wanted to know as per rules laid down by ACS. Sorry I'm not from the field of computers.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amandeepkaur said:


> Can a person having bachelors degree and masters degree in computer science get skill assessment without any experience? just need to claim five points for wife.


under what anzsco? ACS would deduct 2 years.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> under what anzsco? ACS would deduct 2 years.


I'm not sure which anzsco to opt for


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> it is the trend, during the end of FY and beginning of new one they slow down. I am sure you will hear soon.


I have received my positive result but still waiting for wife's result. She is the main applicant so that is more crucial for us. 

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Result - +ve (26th Jul'18 - 44 days)


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

Finally received my ACS (+ve) today on 54th day.


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Can anybody help in this regard?

I need to re assess my ACS as it is going to expire in first week of Sep.


Is there a fast track to re assess the ACS? Or anyway possible, through which I can request them to expedite?


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

I received mine today too - on the 50th day.


----------



## maddy31s (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi All ,

Question 1 :

Where to get documents Notarized in Bangalore ?
Is there any place where i can get “Certified True Copy of the Original” sealed in my documents in bangalore. 


Question 2 :

I am planning to notarize all the documents that i am going to submit [ passport/reference letter/edcation/payslip etc ] . Is that ok ?

Appricate your help...!!!!


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

For Question 2: Yes, please notarize all documents


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

maddy31s said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Question 1 :
> 
> ...


1. Kormangala BDA complex and i guess other BDA complexes also have notaries sitting there.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

maddy31s said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Question 1 :
> 
> ...


Q1. Get it done from Jayanagar 4th T Block. There are a lot of advocates & notaries available to do it for you at a very good price. Try to do some bargain with few and then decide the best one. Do check all the stamps that you need.

Q2. I did the same thing and later came to know that stamps are only required for ACS process. You can upload all other documents as it is while lodging the visa. So I would recommend getting the stamps only on the required docs that you are planning to submit for ACS. 

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Result - +ve(26th July'18 - 44 days)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy31s said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Question 1 :
> 
> ...


All the property registration offices have umpteen notaries around them
No need to travel far and wide

Just go to the nearest one, and as Ankur has said, just get only ACS documents notarised 

Cheers


----------



## maddy31s (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi All ,

Subject : Should i submit my Master Degree as Full Time or Part time ?

I am planning to submit my ACS this month . I have one question. Pls bare to read it fully .

Explanation :
========

I have completed my B.E in Electronics and communication in 2009 .
And i started working from Jan 2010 to till date related to Networking field only without any gap.
Meanwhile , in 2012 , i did my Master's Degree MS in Embedded systems and completed in 2014 .
This degree is awarded as full-time degree because i went to college on saturdays and sundays for two years .

Although i was working during this period without gap , how would ACS consider this case .

Would they consider this degree as full-time and remove two years of my work experience during that course of time ? And would they consider my work experience post my Master's completion ?

or

Shall i submit it as part-time , so that my work experience would be considered without gap .

My intention is , they should account my complete work experience so that i get my points .

Please advice . Appricate your help ...!!!


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi Seniors

Please advise regarding this issue.

I was going to fill in Post Australian study assessment for my visa 189/190. When I was about to do it, the details of previous 485 application is still linked to my new post study application and I am still unable to edit it. Is anybody able to help me?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hubby has submitted ACS via RPL route on Jul 8th on 261112 code. We are hoping to get the results by this time next month. He would be deducted 6 years from his total work exp as he holds a non ICT degree. he would be completing 11yrs of total exp on Sep 11th 2018. I have two queries(related)
> 
> 1. Should we wait until Sept 11th for us to submit EOI with 75 points (Age:30; Qual: 15; work exp: 10; PTE -20) or should we submit EOI as soon as we get ACS result with 70 points (same as above except work exp : 5pts).
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong - EOI points increase as the experience cut-off and decreases with age cut-off automatically. But does this auto change affect DOE.


1. Submit EOI as soon as you get ACS result, no point in waiting.
2. DOE will change with ANY change in point - increase or decrease.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Q1. Get it done from Jayanagar 4th T Block. There are a lot of advocates & notaries available to do it for you at a very good price. Try to do some bargain with few and then decide the best one. Do check all the stamps that you need.
> 
> Q2. I did the same thing and later came to know that stamps are only required for ACS process. You can upload all other documents as it is while lodging the visa. So I would recommend getting the stamps only on the required docs that you are planning to submit for ACS.
> 
> ...


Is it okay to get Certified true copy of original sealed from an advocate? or it should be a gazzetted officer only?
If it is the former then my whole document preparation and attestation process will be done from a single place.
Also, would like to know what is the approximate cost of getting this done (just so that i can negotiate with the advocates in my place).


----------



## maddy31s (Jul 27, 2018)

maddy31s said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Subject : Should i submit my Master Degree as Full Time or Part time ?
> 
> ...



Any info on this query ....???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

maddy31s said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Subject : Should i submit my Master Degree as Full Time or Part time ?
> 
> ...


I observed a similar case and concern, person was working full-time and studying formally full-time, but in reality classes were in evenings after work - and early mornings and not everyday, so applicant worked around these hours as per agreement with management, and worked after hours when required, so as per agent clarification, that was fine. that person got assessed and got a grant.


----------



## maddy31s (Jul 27, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I observed a similar case and concern, person was working full-time and studying formally full-time, but in reality classes were in evenings after work - and early mornings and not everyday, so applicant worked around these hours as per agreement with management, and worked after hours when required, so as per agent clarification, that was fine. that person got assessed and got a grant.




Hi ,

Thanks for your reply . Was the year of experience detected during his course of degree by ACS or they included his work experience during his course time ?

I passed out B.E in 2009 and i have 8 years of full-time experience .
I did my M.Sc between 2012-2014 [ 2 years ] . So , if ACS subtract my experience during the course of degree , i would end of less points .
Pls advice . Shall i submit as part-time of full-time ?


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Is it okay to get Certified true copy of original sealed from an advocate? or it should be a gazzetted officer only?
> If it is the former then my whole document preparation and attestation process will be done from a single place.
> Also, would like to know what is the approximate cost of getting this done (just so that i can negotiate with the advocates in my place).


Yes, it's perfectly fine as far as I know. The only thing you have to check is that the Advocate/Notary has a valid license number.

Yes.

It depends, in my case I had some 200 pages (did all docs stamped/certified by mistake) so they charged 12 INR per page. If you have a very small number of pages (less than 50), then you have to negotiate hard to bring the price down as they will charge more to get the work done.

All the best!

Regards
Ankur


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> Yes, it's perfectly fine as far as I know. The only thing you have to check is that the Advocate/Notary has a valid license number.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...


MARA can certify documents cheaply as well... for other applicants to know.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> MARA can certify documents cheaply as well... for other applicants to know.


Hi Andreyx,

Thanks, I didn't know that MARA agents are authorized personnel to notarize/stamp documents.

Regards
Ankur


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

maddy31s said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for your reply . Was the year of experience detected during his course of degree by ACS or they included his work experience during his course time ?
> 
> ...


they counted it towards the required expeience years.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Andreyx,
> 
> Thanks, I didn't know that MARA agents are authorized personnel to notarize/stamp documents.
> 
> ...


Registered migration agents in Australia and overseas (only for migration purposes)

https://movemigration.com.au/solving-the-jigsaw-certifying-visa-application-documents/


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

54th day and still waiting for my wife's ACS result. Shall we contact ACS assessment team via mail to know the status?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> 54th day and still waiting for my wife's ACS result. Shall we contact ACS assessment team via mail to know the status?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


you should hear soon, you can try, but i think you are very close to getting yours.


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

*189 EOI Estimates 281313*



andreyx108b said:


> you should hear soon, you can try, but i think you are very close to getting yours.


Do you think the estimate done by ISCAH for 189 EOI Invitation is close to actual processing time by DOHA?

Estimates on when you will get your 189 EOI invitation - Iscah

Is there any official information on how many Pro-Rata applications be processed every month?

Statement from DoHA about 2018/19 Skill Select invitation rounds - Iscah

What are the chances of getting an invite with 75 points and 70 points this year?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nath123Perth said:


> Do you think the estimate done by ISCAH for 189 EOI Invitation is close to actual processing time by DOHA?
> 
> Estimates on when you will get your 189 EOI invitation - Iscah
> 
> ...


it is not a processing time as such, it is more of an estimate based on the last round. DHA will publish their own cutoffs, and you can then make some assumptions...


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> it is not a processing time as such, it is more of an estimate based on the last round. DHA will publish their own cutoffs, and you can then make some assumptions...


Thanks for your reply. As per this estimate by Iscah, the wait time for 75 points is 8 months and it is more than a year for 70 points which means there is huge cut down on the number of applicants inivited. 

Estimates on when you will get your 189 EOI invitation - Iscah

is it so? Is there any other best way to assume or estimate?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nath123Perth said:


> Thanks for your reply. As per this estimate by Iscah, the wait time for 75 points is 8 months and it is more than a year for 70 points which means there is huge cut down on the number of applicants inivited.
> 
> Estimates on when you will get your 189 EOI invitation - Iscah
> 
> is it so? Is there any other best way to assume or estimate?


I would use it as reference point after each round, but would not rely on it for long-term planning.


----------



## smritibansal1987 (Jul 31, 2018)

Got the ACS review today, they ticked off 2 years of work experience. 
my total points for EOI will sum up to 65, what are the chances of getting the invitation?

65 include my spouse work points as well.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Nath123Perth said:


> Do you think the estimate done by ISCAH for 189 EOI Invitation is close to actual processing time by DOHA?
> 
> Estimates on when you will get your 189 EOI invitation - Iscah
> 
> ...


Incorrect thread, please post your queries to 189 EOI thread for better answers from experts. This thread is strictly for discussion for ACS June submissions and its result. 

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Result - 26th July'18 (+ve)


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

smritibansal1987 said:


> Got the ACS review today, they ticked off 2 years of work experience.
> my total points for EOI will sum up to 65, what are the chances of getting the invitation?
> 
> 65 include my spouse work points as well.


Please share ANZSCO code. With 65 points it's very hard to get invite in pro-rata occupations but non-pro-rata you might get an invite(hopefully).

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Result - 26th July'18 (+ve)


----------



## smritibansal1987 (Jul 31, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Not yet. Applied on 6th June.


i applied on 8th June, got my ACS evaluation results today. they deducted 2 years of my total work ex.


----------



## smritibansal1987 (Jul 31, 2018)

ANZO CODE: 261314, Software Tester.
BTW what are the ways to increase points for getting invite. 
my IELTS score is below:
L: 8.5
R:7
W : 7.5
S : 8


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

rajniwalia said:


> for my case..7th week has started then..i am hoping to get the results in this week


Did you get your result?


----------



## smritibansal1987 (Jul 31, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Please share ANZSCO code. With 65 points it's very hard to get invite in pro-rata occupations but non-pro-rata you might get an invite(hopefully).
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> ...



ANZO CODE: 261314, Software Tester.
BTW what are the ways to increase points for getting invite. 
my IELTS score is below:
L: 8.5
R:7
W : 7.5
S : 8


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smritibansal1987 said:


> ANZO CODE: 261314, Software Tester.
> BTW what are the ways to increase points for getting invite.
> my IELTS score is below:
> L: 8.5
> ...


The chances of getting SS as software tester is one in a thousand only

Even those with 75- 80 points do not get invited

You should seriously consider if you want to invest more money in getting more,points

Cheers


----------



## smritibansal1987 (Jul 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The chances of getting SS as software tester is one in a thousand only
> 
> Even those with 75- 80 points do not get invited
> 
> ...


thanks, even i think it won't sort much out for me, just a waste of money. Also i am guessing similar is the situation with software developer profiles . my husband is one and we were thinking if we could go other way round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smritibansal1987 said:


> thanks, even i think it won't sort much out for me, just a waste of money. Also i am guessing similar is the situation with software developer profiles . my husband is one and we were thinking if we could go other way round.


Your husband As a software engineer would have a lot more chance even with 70-75 points in getting an invite, as compared to software tester

It’s just a matter of time, before even VIC removes it from their list 

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

smritibansal1987 said:


> ANZO CODE: 261314, Software Tester.
> BTW what are the ways to increase points for getting invite.
> my IELTS score is below:
> L: 8.5
> ...


Try to score 8 or more in each LRWS of IELTS to get 10 more points. But I would suggest going for PTE as it is easier than IELTS to score good points.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Got positive skills assessment from ACS for 262112 in 45 days. Applied June 17; received August 1. 4 years deducted from experience for meeting suitability criteria due to non-ICT degree (Electronics Engg).

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Got positive skills assessment from ACS for 262112 in 45 days. Applied June 17; received August 1. 4 years deducted from experience for meeting suitability criteria due to non-ICT degree (Electronics Engg).
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Great! All the best for further steps. 

I didn't know that ACS deduct less than 2 years from work experience. I am still waiting for my wife's (main applicant) assessment, we are already on the 56th day.

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Result - 26th July'18 (+ve)


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Great! All the best for further steps.
> 
> I didn't know that ACS deduct less than 2 years from work experience. I am still waiting for my wife's (main applicant) assessment, we are already on the 56th day.
> 
> ...


Thanks and all the best to you as well. They deducted 4 years not 1.4, I know it reads as 1.4 but I meant August 1st.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Thanks and all the best to you as well. They deducted 4 years not 1.4, I know it reads as 1.4 but I meant August 1st.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks for the clarification.  BTW just received the result for my wife as well. 


Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Result - 1st August'18(+ve)

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Result - 26th July'18 (+ve)


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Ok, thanks for the clarification.  BTW just received the result for my wife as well.
> 
> 
> Regards
> ...


Great ! 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Received my wife's (main applicant) ACS result (+ve). ACS has deducted 2 years from overall experience which we were expecting. Details are in signature. 


Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Result - 1st August'18(+ve)

*Spouse:*
PTE-A - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Result - 26th July'18 (+ve)


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

I have submitted for ACS Assessment on 30th June..

Got query on 2nd July asking for some additional payslips. Submitted on 3rd July. 

Age: 25
Education: 15
Overseas Experience: 10?? hopefully, 10 Waiting for assessment.
PTE: 10, trying for 20.


----------



## neo-the-one (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi all,

Update from my side:
Got ACS positive assessment today.

Submitted: 20th June 2018
Positive Result: 3rd Aug 2018
Code: 263111

So as the current trend continues, you get your result in the 7th week.

Best Regards,
neo-the-one


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi all,

I have 3 years self employed with companies A,B and C. Company A is not able to provide me reference letter because it has been shifted to another comapny, also non of the previous employee is working in this company but in ITR comapany A has deducted TDS during that period. 

What should I do in this case please reply


Thanks


----------



## Priya N (Aug 3, 2018)

I have submitted for ACS assessment on 15th June.. Still waiting for the result🙁. Seems that people who submitted after me are already receiving mails. I’m concerned about it.. By when can I expect mine?


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Priya N said:


> I have submitted for ACS assessment on 15th June.. Still waiting for the result🙁. Seems that people who submitted after me are already receiving mails. I’m concerned about it.. By when can I expect mine?


My Wife's ACS came in 56 days, so its normal. You are still on 49th day. You will get in next week for sure.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, My wife's result was submit RPL as the education is not suitable. This may be a stupid question, all I am looking for is skills assessment for partner points, so if she requests them to process without RPL will ACS at least assess the skills.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MirAliShah (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi All, 
Iv got 1.5yeas (18 months) of experience as a developer in India and now I’m on student Visa doing masters here in Australia and been working as a developer for 6 months - 20 hours per week(visa work restrictions)... As per the ACS assessment it says 20 hours per week will be considered full time employment and I can add that to my total exp .. when I consulted an agent they say it can’t be considered because my visa is for a full time student and I can’t proceed to the ACS assessment. 
Has anyone gone through this situation or knows anybody with this.
Please advise


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi All,

would like to know who can be the registered witness for the SD or affidavit?
Is a seal mandatory for the same?
I checked with the notary and he did not have any such seal for a witness. Should I connect with some other notary or handwritten 'Witnessed before' and witness' signature will suffice?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> would like to know who can be the registered witness for the SD or affidavit?
> Is a seal mandatory for the same?
> ...


You are getting it done in India ?

Then the notary himself is the witness

If he doesn’t have the stamp, he can write witnessed or sworn before me
It’s good enough 

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a total of 8.5 years of experience in IT and want to apply as Software Engineer. I have worked for company A for 4 years and am currently working in company B for the last 4.5 years.
I have the reference letter from my current company with my roles and responsibilities but will have to prepare an SD for my previous company's experience. The roles and responsibilities were nearly the same in both the companies.

Can I copy the same roles and responsibilities from my current company's reference letter and post it in the SD or should I rephrase the roles and responsibilities for the same?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a total of 8.5 years of experience in IT and want to apply as Software Engineer. I have worked for company A for 4 years and am currently working in company B for the last 4.5 years.
> I have the reference letter from my current company with my roles and responsibilities but will have to prepare an SD for my previous company's experience. The roles and responsibilities were nearly the same in both the companies.
> ...



It’s highly improbable that one can have exactly the same RNR in 2 companies having worked over a period of several years in each 

Moreover I believe that the person signing the SD should decide what should be mentioned in the SD after all he is the one swearing it to be true 

Cheers


----------



## Priya N (Aug 3, 2018)

Received positive result today😊


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Karthik. said:


> Hi, My wife's result was submit RPL as the education is not suitable. This may be a stupid question, all I am looking for is skills assessment for partner points, so if she requests them to process without RPL will ACS at least assess the skills.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


sorry, i am not 100% clear, what are you trying to say? You want to get assessed via RPL without education? Then education can be assessed by other body.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Priya N said:


> Received positive result today😊


Congrats Priya N - how long did your assessment take?


----------



## Priya N (Aug 3, 2018)

It took 53 calendar days for me to get my result.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi All,

I got my roles and responsibilities letter from my company today. I want to get assessed by ACS for ANZSCO software engineer or Business Analyst, as my profile is that of an SDET cum BA.
However, the designation given by my organization is Lead - Quality Assurance and this is mentioned in the Roles and Responsibilities letter. 
My question is, with the designation mentioned as Lead-QA, how probable is that ACS will evaluate my experience to be in ANZSCO - Software Tester or any other QA profile?
Given, my roles and responsibilities are more or less the same as a software developer or Business Analyst.
Please suggest, if anyone else in the group has had the same scenario.

Thanks.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

AFAIK, CO from ACS will quickly review the documents in initial stage to verify first, if they are sufficient and second that the roles and responsibilities mentioned on reference letter/performed are aligned to the nominated occupation code. If they find it appropriate the application moves to the next stage else the CO from ACS reverts, asking missing documents and or recommends which other occupation code to be applied for.


apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my roles and responsibilities letter from my company today. I want to get assessed by ACS for ANZSCO software engineer or Business Analyst, as my profile is that of an SDET cum BA.
> However, the designation given by my organization is Lead - Quality Assurance and this is mentioned in the Roles and Responsibilities letter.
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my roles and responsibilities letter from my company today. I want to get assessed by ACS for ANZSCO software engineer or Business Analyst, as my profile is that of an SDET cum BA.
> However, the designation given by my organization is Lead - Quality Assurance and this is mentioned in the Roles and Responsibilities letter.
> ...



your title is irrelevant, it can even be a clown-analyst, as long as duties are related to nominated occupation you are good.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah, for partner skills, the requirement is to get the skills assessment, my understanding is there is no need to assess degree...hope this is correct?


andreyx108b said:


> sorry, i am not 100% clear, what are you trying to say? You want to get assessed via RPL without education? Then education can be assessed by other body.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

*RnR*

Hi All,

Can someone help me verify my RnR . I am planning to apply with Developer Programmer code, but worried whether ACS will revert saying it suits Software Engineer code. I am having total 4.7 yrs of experience in 3 different companies. And below are my RnR in current company.

• Designing and developing high-quality code for web-based and chatbot applications using Microsoft technologies like ASP.NET MVC, UCMA, SQL Server and HTML5.
• Co-ordinating with clients to get the requirements, analyzing, building and modifying the applications, focusing on performance optimization, user experience and best practices for enhanced functionality and productivity.
• Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in the code which are written in C#, JavaScript and SQL to ensure programs and applications perform to specification.
• Working on enhancements to existing web applications to meet user’s changing needs and provide guidance to users as necessary.
• Involved in production environment set up, creating builds and deployment of web applications and chatbots.
Writing, updating and maintaining code documentation and end user documentation.

Kindly advise/suggest which code is more apt. And also whether the above is detailed enough to get a +ve response. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Karthik. said:


> Yeah, for partner skills, the requirement is to get the skills assessment, my understanding is there is no need to assess degree...hope this is correct?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


hm.. that's a good question, as a minimum requirements does not ask for it:

was under 45 years old
had competent English.
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation. 

i reckon if you are assessed, then it assumes you are educated to certain level... maybe some other can share their views.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, 

I just received ACS assessment mail after 45 days. It says employment after Oct 2009 is considered. Now I came to Australia on work visa on 1st Nov 2017, so does this mean I have exactly 8 yrs overseas experience and therefore claim 15 points? 

I have traveled many times to many countries and therefore there are many enteries in the letter - should I count this overall experience? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

I found out the answer myself, I had a break of 3 days between employment, so lost 5 points by 2 days!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> your title is irrelevant, it can even be a clown-analyst, as long as duties are related to nominated occupation you are good.


+1, Assessor matches the RnR in reference letters or SDs w/ ANZSCO code RnR and use their expert judgment to provide a recommendation IMO.


----------



## sujesh25 (May 19, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have received my ACS assessment today. I applied on 25th June.


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi All, Should we take a color copy or a B/W copy of the originals to get it certified/notarized.?
And later while scanning how should it be: colored scan?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> Hi All, Should we take a color copy or a B/W copy of the originals to get it certified/notarized.?
> And later while scanning how should it be: colored scan?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I would suggest to go with colored prints initially and then get notarized and then again take the color scan to upload.


----------



## sujesh25 (May 19, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> Hi All, Should we take a color copy or a B/W copy of the originals to get it certified/notarized.?
> And later while scanning how should it be: colored scan?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


You can get the notary and attestation on black and white but after attestation, you need to upload the color scan. That is how mine was done, and i have a positive outcome.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Have all folks who submitted for ACS review in June got their results.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Have all folks who submitted for ACS review in June got their results.


What was the exact date of filing the assessment?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

The last I saw in immitracker was Jun 26th. So my query was if people who had submitted by end of June have got their results yet. My ACS application date is July 8th.


ptp said:


> What was the exact date of filing the assessment?


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Have all folks who submitted for ACS review in June got their results.



Submitted: 20th June 2018
Positive Result: 3rd Aug 2018
Code: 263111

So as the current trend continues, you get your result in the 7th week.


----------



## soutorb (Apr 2, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> Hi All, Should we take a color copy or a B/W copy of the originals to get it certified/notarized.?
> And later while scanning how should it be: colored scan?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hi! I sent colour copies of the originals certified by a Notary Public and the corresponding translations (by a NAATI translator) and the CO asked me only for certifications "in English". I told her that Notaries here in Argentina perform certifications in Spanish, but she insisted... :confused2: Finally, I certified the copies in the Australian Embassy adding +USD320...


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> The last I saw in immitracker was Jun 26th. So my query was if people who had submitted by end of June have got their results yet. My ACS application date is July 8th.


I have submitted on 30th June and still waiting for ACS assessment..


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

*Acs*

ACS Assessment Lodged: 30/06/2018

Positive Result : 14/08/2018


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Is here anyone who applied ACS assessment in july 2018 and recieved results yet ??? I applied on 9th july ....


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

I applied on 23rd June and received response on Aug, 10th


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Till jul 4TH it has come. Not sure after 4th


Awaisi said:


> Is here anyone who applied ACS assessment in july 2018 and recieved results yet ??? I applied on 9th july ....


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## satheeshp29 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi All, 

Category - 261313- Software Engineer
Bachelores - Electrical and Electronics engineering (EEE)

I have a query regarding the certification assessment for ACS skill assessment. 

* In Feb 2018 got my skill assessment done from ACS as ICT minor 

* Out of 10 years of experience, they deducted 6 years due to ICT minor and i am claiming only 5 points (10-6=4 years of exp) as of now

* During April 2018, i completed my CCNP - Security certification and i want to claim that. 

Could you please let me know the process for that ??? 
CCNP certification is related to my work and it is considered as ICT Major . If ACS assessment is considered as ICT Major for Cisco certification, how many years they deduct from my total experience. Please help me on this .


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi,

Can anyone help me with this query.

I have worked with 3 companies and in all companies , I was working in India only. 

In one of the Employment Reference, the HR didn't explicitly mention the "Country where the employment was undertaken". They said they can't change the standard Format.
Meanwhile in company letterhead, all registered addresses are properly mentioned.

Will this be a problem in ACS. Any similar situation anybody faced.

Is there any supporting document I can upload to prove I worked in India only during my tenure.

TIA.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me with this query.
> 
> ...


Should not be an issue, If I remember correctly you have the option to select the country while entering employment details in the application for ACS.

Check video about the details by Desi Down Under.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

satheeshp29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Category - 261313- Software Engineer
> Bachelores - Electrical and Electronics engineering (EEE)
> ...


That's odd. I did RPL and they deducted 6 years experience. 
No ICT on my Bachelors degree.

I have a question about certificates gained post work experience as well. I believe they will NOT consider your past experience. 
Can someone confirm what does the suitability date mean?


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @intruder_

Hi All,

I have one more query regarding Microsoft Certification (MCSD).

I completed my B.Tech Graduation(ECE) in June 2013. And has 4.8 yrs of experience.

Last week(Aug 2018) I gained MCSD certification.

Is it wise to submit this Certification details for Skill Assessment.

If I submit the details of this Certification to ACS, I am afraid whether it will become like "Qualification achieved on Aug 2018" and thereby I will lose all my points on Experience.

I thought of submitting MCSD certification details because just in case they may consider it as "Relevant to Nominated Occupation" and may be of some positive help.

Please advise.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kgplearns said:


> That's odd. I did RPL and they deducted 6 years experience.
> No ICT on my Bachelors degree.
> 
> I have a question about certificates gained post work experience as well. I believe they will NOT consider your past experience.
> Can someone confirm what does the suitability date mean?


Suitability date is the date after which the experience relevant to the nominated code can be used for claiming experience points post deduction of experience required to meet suitability criteria(2,4 or 6 years) for ICT Major/Minor.


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

satheeshp29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Category - 261313- Software Engineer
> Bachelores - Electrical and Electronics engineering (EEE)
> ...


If you happen to get a clarification for this , do let me know. Me too having similar query.
I am B.Tech in ECE(hopefully ICT Major and 4 yrs will be deducted). 
If ACS accepts Microsoft certification and evaluate as "Qualification closely related to Occupation" and then will deduct 2 yrs from exp and I stand a chance for getting 5 points in Work Experience.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> If you happen to get a clarification for this , do let me know. Me too having similar query.
> I am B.Tech in ECE(hopefully ICT Major and 4 yrs will be deducted).
> If ACS accepts Microsoft certification and evaluate as "Qualification closely related to Occupation" and then will deduct 2 yrs from exp and I stand a chance for getting 5 points in Work Experience.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


You can write to ACS to seek clarification directly at [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> If you happen to get a clarification for this , do let me know. Me too having similar query.
> I am B.Tech in ECE(hopefully ICT Major and 4 yrs will be deducted).
> If ACS accepts Microsoft certification and evaluate as "Qualification closely related to Occupation" and then will deduct 2 yrs from exp and I stand a chance for getting 5 points in Work Experience.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


If your MS certificates are MCSE/MCSD than only their is use of uploading it in ACS application. Please refer attached document for more information on same and additionally it can help you to understand about ICT Minor/Major criteria.


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> If you happen to get a clarification for this , do let me know. Me too having similar query.
> I am B.Tech in ECE(hopefully ICT Major and 4 yrs will be deducted).
> If ACS accepts Microsoft certification and evaluate as "Qualification closely related to Occupation" and then will deduct 2 yrs from exp and I stand a chance for getting 5 points in Work Experience.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Got a reply from ACS.

***********
You can provide your Microsoft Transcript ID and Access code, but we cannot determine how it will be assessed or your skilled date prior to assessment.
***********

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi All,
I have applied for ACS skills assessment for ANZSCO code 261313 on Sep 2.
My CO asked for some more documents and a new SD as well which I then uploaded again and finally the application was submitted for assessment on Sep 14.
I also need to get the skills assessment done for my wife.
My question is how long does it take for ACS to suggest a different ANZSCO code, if it feels that the ANZSCO code is not suitable for me?
Should I wait for my assessment to be successfully completed, and then apply for my spouse's assessment as I will get to know if my skills fall in MLTSSL or not?
My wife does not have an ICT major hence I will file an RPL for her assessment. This will result in 6 years of work ex deduction and will not give any work ex points to her. Hence she cannot be the primary applicant.


----------



## Yadsohal (Jul 27, 2017)

*ACS-help*

Hi,

I have done B.A (Bachelors of Arts) in 1997-2000 and after that I did one year diploma in E-Com from university. And after that I did 6 months diploma from CDAC and after that I did M.Sc(IT) and finished my study with MCA. 

After MCA I worked ( System Admin 2006-2008) in a company for 2 years and in second company I worked ( System Admin 2008-2016) for 8 years. 
I got RnR from both company, relieving letter, and in RnR my profile like like System Analyst. 

Now I am working in third company from 2016 to till date.
I got RnR from current company.
I did color copy of Degree/Diploma, mark-sheets and then notarized.
Passport color copy notarized.


Questions:
What all other documents required for ACS assessment ?
Payslips also required ?
What is RPL ? Is required to submit RPL in my case ?
Anything else required from current company ?
Can I get 15 point from Education with all my diploma/degree and 15 points from work experience ?

Can somebody throw light on this ?

Regards
Yad


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Yadsohal said:


> Questions:
> What all other documents required for ACS assessment ?
> Payslips also required ?
> What is RPL ? Is required to submit RPL in my case ?
> ...


Go through below link and you will find all details

https://www.acs.org.au/msa/information-for-applicants.html

You don't need to file rpl.
You might get 10 points or 15 points for mca degree depending upon how close it is to roles of your anzsco code nominated. Details of which also you will get in that link.
Find a suitable anzsco code check on iscah amd myimmitracker for estimate time for invite, do rough check of points than apply for acs assessment.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I need another advice for the below query. Appreciate your responses very much. :slight_smile:

My husband’s ACS expires on 2019 Feb and i want to get it assessed again. But he is joining a new company in 2018 December.

1. My doubt is, if i am applying for ACS again, can I use the previous employee reference letters? But in that ‘To date’ is kept as ‘up to date’ since he was working in the same company during that time. 

2. I can ask him to get a letter from the current company stating the 'to date' as the resignation date. will it help? 

3. Also since he cant get a letter from the new company, will it be okay not to include that in the ACS. and without including that in the ACS, can i put that work experience in the EOI and put it as ‘Not relevant’.

Thank you


----------



## Yadsohal (Jul 27, 2017)

*ACS-help*



himsrj said:


> Go through below link and you will find all details
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/msa/information-for-applicants.html
> 
> ...


Hi himsrj,

Thanks for you reply / suggestions. 
ACS accepted my both master degree's and all work experiences after MCA accepted. 



Now need to work on PTE.


----------

